# A10-5800K issue (missclick, explanation inside)



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

*A10-5800K issue (might have been a bios bug triggered by the event) solved*

hello everybody,

its a warning, tho i cant be sure its because of that but this is what happened:

i was runing gpu-z 0.7.2 (latest build) and CPU-Z to do some test on my mITX A10-5800k build
and i missclicked extract bios and save to file(my R.A.T. 7 have a double click issue)

my computer froze totaly and shutdown, i tried to turn it on and nothing happened, so i opened the case and took a look at the VRM (since its a ASRock FM2A75M-ITX i suspected a VRM burnout as i've read on some forums) all looks physicaly fine, i performed a cmos clear and put the switch of the PSU on 0 and turned it on again, all fan (including cpu) start, do a half or quarter turn then nothing.

i checked the PSU on my other build : its ok

so either its the bios who got wiped or the CPU, i dont have another FM2 cpu or mobo to check, unfortunately 

till i can get a new mobo i cant check the cpu and i dont know anybody near me with a bios chip or mobo for that one.

since i was doing nothing else i suspect this unfortunate manipulation to be the cause.
im pretty sure anyone who have a A serie APU will not be stupid enough to try to extract the bios of it, or they have also a mouse with a double click issue ...  

at last im not so unlucky ... i found a Asus Crosshair IV Formula (AMD890FX) to swap with my 970 Extreme 3 in my main rig, bundled with a Phenom II X2 for 100$ so in wait of something to do about my mITX build i will have 2 ATX build ...


----------



## Rowsol (Jun 27, 2013)

That's unfortunate.  I've had a couple mice with double clicking and apart from it being really annoying I've never had anything this bad happen.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2013)

Rowsol said:


> That's unfortunate.  I've had a couple mice with double clicking and apart from it being really annoying I've never had anything this bad happen.



My mouse just broke into pieces the other day due to a double-click issue. I have no idea why... No, I do and I'd do it again!


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2013)

So an attempted BIOS extraction killed the rig?

Damn that's bad. :shadedshu

Using GPU-Z shouldn't come with a health warning.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

I doubt it's GPU-Z. Maybe a coincidence. GPU-Z, never writes to the BIOS but reads it and gives option to save the BIOS as a file on the disk. 
Wiping is impossible as it is actually write operation with zeros.
I think your motherboard/CPU was already at fault after you started it and it started successfully. Some thing died in the middle for example-it may be the address that reads the VBIOS info from the CPU and when you extracted, the error was caught and the system froze.
Also the problem you are describing seems to be related to a short circuit/power good signal issue. Check.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Also the problem you are describing seems to be related to a short circuit/power good signal issue.



Possibly, but a corrupted BIOS might just do it, too. The few times I've seen a buggered BIOS, the fans just spun continuously with no other sign of life, but there's nothing to say that it couldn't react with just a blip instead.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

I suggest you dig deeper, try different PSU, RAM. Nevertheless you definitely have got warranty on the CPU and mobo. So claim warranty with whichever is faulty.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Also the problem you are describing seems to be related to a short circuit/power good signal issue. Check.




well if the rig wasnt going allright for weeks before that i would think about that.

also the rig was running for nearly 4hrs with no problems no overheat or bsod before the freezing. the thing is, i was doing nothing else but running gpu-z and cpu-z

you know what they said ... better safe than sorry, i am sorry i wish you will be safe.

also is there a Vbios in a APU? or is it the Bios of the mobo itself who act as such?

might it be a error in the bios read address, still since i was doing nothing else but what i explained, this might be a problem for other A serie APU user... and i dont wish them to go through what i've gone today 

at last i hope the cpu is allright, because if i get a new mobo and its the cpu who is dead... i think im gonna cry 

nah no warranty its a auction on ricardo.ch (swiss ebay wannabe) for 150$ (original box of the mobo+accessory, stock fan and no other parts) as i paid for both just the price of the APU ... its not a big deal in the end.
as for PSU and ram i tried with the component of the other rig i have with not much success.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2013)

Take everything off the motherboard and also take the cmos battery out and let it sit for about an hour. Reassemble it and see if that clears everything up


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

its currently what i do  and i hope it will maybe eventualy possibly with a random probability ... work


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

The CPU must have some kind of firmware. Maybe it is the microcode of the CPU - just the way our CPU is identified in the BIOS and clocks are set accordingly- should be same for the processor embedded GPU. Though my old mobo Asus M4A88TD-M EVO had a BIOS chip near the Northbridge which I think contained the BIOS for the onboard HD 4250. I think it is your motherboard/psu which went bad. CPU damage is rare.
Try with a spare PSU.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 27, 2013)

1-Reset the PSU(unplug and plug in or use the switch)
2-Unplug the PSU and pull the Cmos battery overnight
3- Test the 12 volt rail on the PSU with a multimeter
4-RMA the board





brandonwh64 said:


> Take everything off the motherboard and also take the cmos battery out and let it sit for about an hour. Reassemble it and see if that clears everything up



No need to pull everything off the board. Refer to step 2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> 1-Reset the PSU(unplug and plug in or use the switch)
> 2-Unplug the PSU and pull the Cmos battery overnight
> 3- Test the 12 volt rail on the PSU with a multimeter
> 4-RMA the board
> ...



god thats why i love TPU, they have the same idea as i have ... i unplugged the psu and removed the cmos battery since i had this issue (hence the : its what i am doing atm. above  )i tested the 12v : all fine i plugged the 600W i have on my other rig just 2 minutes ago and it started fine ... i replaced my 500w hexa in it and the rig fired up with a prompt for the bios setup. 

at last what i need to RMA is my R.A.T. 7 ... DAMNED DOUBLE CLICK! 

now i have to replace the stock cooler i put for the sake of having place to work around with my Hyper Tx3 Evo again ... (and that was a good idea ... crapptastic aluminium stock 68c ...TX3 38c)

btw drdeathx... who is the guy in your avatar ... as i've said once in a post : he give me the a strange impression ... im sure i know who he is but i cant put a name on it ... (oh and if its a pics of you ... aherm my deepest apologies, i did not mean to be disrespectfull  ) 

im pretty sure i .... nahhh nevermind

edit : oh! and i wasnt saying GPU-Z killed my rigs, i just said something went wrong while i was using it (everybody knows GPU-Z is a AMD hater tools soooooo thats kinda normal to have issue with  ... naaahhhh im joking im joking not the head ... NOT THE HEAD! im out!)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

did you try resetting the cmos on the board?

but first things first, throw away that devilish mouse. i had a double click issue too, but it was because i accidentally messed the settings on the default profile on my mouse in the logitech gaming software(auto repetition). maybe its the same for you.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> did you try resetting the cmos on the board?
> 
> but first things first, throw away that devilish mouse. i had a double click issue too, but it was because i accidentally messed the settings on the default profile on my mouse in the logitech gaming software(auto repetition). maybe its the same for you.



well yes i tried and even just after the issue ... no success but now its corrected (CF: see above post)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

im still a bit unlcear as to how it was fixed  removing the battery will reset bios 
so i guess that did the trick?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 27, 2013)

well it didnt worked at 1st attempt (normal reset bios) but removing battery without moving the clear cmos jumper and unplugging the 4pin + the 20+4pin from the mobo did the job it seems.

i suspected the psu to be faulty when the rig started with the psu i have in my HAF, but luckly the test of the 12V rail was ok so i tried again and it worked.

dahahahaa ... silly me ... i' put the cover of the Node ... and it didnt started ... so i grumbled "wth is that again!" and then i remembered i did not put the switch of the PSU on 1 .... and the psu is inside the case, thanks god of thumbscrew...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

usually it takes about 30 seconds for the bios to reset. by removing the jumper you are actually disconnecting the batter... with less hassle.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

i let it for 1 minute in place xD i guess that little bios needed more time ... like my ex.. aherm ...nevermind


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well it didnt worked at 1st attempt (normal reset bios) but removing battery without moving the clear cmos jumper and unplugging the 4pin + the 20+4pin from the mobo did the job it seems.
> 
> i suspected the psu to be faulty when the rig started with the psu i have in my HAF, but luckly the test of the 12V rail was ok so i tried again and it worked.
> 
> dahahahaa ... silly me ... i' put the cover of the Node ... and it didnt started ... so i grumbled "wth is that again!" and then i remembered i did not put the switch of the PSU on 1 .... and the psu is inside the case, thanks god of thumbscrew...



Nice, it works! Plus, I got amused with folks knee-jerk reactions with blaming GPU-Z. (not yours) XD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

oh and look the subvendor : ASRock(1849) sooo i guess the bios does effectively act as a Vbios too (since i dont see any other bios on the board)

and i changed my mouse ... till the R.A.T. will come back from RMA (and i didnt messed up auto repeat ... i dont have the utility on that computer ...)

im glad ... i've read many review about that mobo and i use 2 ASRock mobo, its a resilient little piece of sh... electronic... (tho my 970 has a weak power phase ... 4+1 is really not enough, it will change when the Crosshair IV will come home...)


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2013)

Great that you got it going there. 

Now that you know how to fix it, do you wanna try saving the BIOS with GPU-Z a second time and see if it kills it again? If it does, then that would be very interesting, wouldn't it?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

qubit said:


> Great that you got it going there.
> 
> Now that you know how to fix it, do you wanna try saving the BIOS with GPU-Z a second time and see if it kills it again? If it does, then that would be very interesting, wouldn't it?



i was thinking about that ... buuutttt i love my little childrens...(what is it wrong to call all rigs i assembled myself "my childrens"?) soooo i prefer not doing so. or for the sake of testing maybe but not tonight 

its1:21am for me and i think i will go sleep ... or go Firefall ... woops i work in 11h09min ... better not second option.


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm just an hour behind you so pretty late here too. 

I didn't mean for you to try this immediately, or to push you into it if you'd rather not. I'm just curious as hell about it.


----------



## Rowsol (Jun 28, 2013)

erocker said:


> My mouse just broke into pieces the other day due to a double-click issue. I have no idea why... No, I do and I'd do it again!



Haha, sounds like an experience I had with my G5 mouse.  The sensitivity button was barely responding and one night I got drunk and decided I was going to push the button as hard as I can with a screwdriver.  

The mouse was impaled.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> btw drdeathx... who is the guy in your avatar ... as i've said once in a post : he give me the a strange impression ... im sure i know who he is but i cant put a name on it ... (oh and if its a pics of you ... aherm my deepest apologies, i did not mean to be disrespectfull  )




It's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Handsome devil eh?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/06/27/2fu.png
> oh and look the subvendor : ASRock(1849) sooo i guess the bios does effectively act as a Vbios too (since i dont see any other bios on the board)



in your case, yes because its an onboard (APU) one and its vbios is the own BIOS of the mobo as it acts for the IGP of the APU. If it were a card then the BIOS is separate.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> in your case, yes because its an onboard (APU) one and its vbios is the own BIOS of the mobo as it acts for the IGP of the APU. If it were a card then the BIOS is separate.



i thought so in the begining, hence my "it might be the missclick who did lead to that failure" luckly it was a temporary failure of the mobo.



drdeathx said:


> It's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Handsome devil eh?



wth? seriously? it reminded me of a movie actor but i wasnt able to put a name on it! rofl

im might sell that FM2A75M-ITX and get a FM2A85M-ITX dang ... 4+2 powerphase instead of 4 and 7sata III port, in a Node304 woot that make at max :1SSD 5HDD HELLO OWNCLOUD... 

and maybe less problem with the A10 since the A75 is more for A6, A8


----------

